# Has anyone bought a "Spider Wood" before and liked it?



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello! Hope you all had a good day! = D

Still haven't bought a driftwood...but I saw some cool "Spider Woods" online and was curious to ask if any of you have it in your tanks. Does it last a long time in the tank? Deteriorate? Is it safe for fish? Does it turn the water "tea colored" Lower PH?

Please and thanks!


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

I have spider wood in my tank, about 10 months... my experience...

Safe for fish

tannins in the water - unsure about the ph, mine is always kinda high due to my tap water

Some of the sticks have deteriorated and broken off when I have moved it around. May have been fine if I left it alone though.

It did also develop a disgusting slime that I had to vacuum off every other day or so for about a month. That was before my tank was cycle though.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

So it would be best to add the spider wood after the tank is cycled?


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm not sure if it was because the tank wasn't cycled or if it was just how the wood acclimated to the water. When I googled the problem I was having, I read about a lot of people having that issue. It was worth it though and I do like it.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok. Thank you! = )


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Aw, apparently they don't ship to Puerto Rico. Bummer
= /.

Anyone know a website(s) that ships woods (malaysian, mopani or spider woods) to Puerto Rico?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Try Amazon
Here's Mopani,
http://www.amazon.com/Zoo-Med-Laboratories-AZMMAM-12-Inch/dp/B000QFVYAE/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1436914589&sr=1-1&keywords=mopani

The only problem is that you don't get to choose the piece. Take a look at ebay as well, you might get to choose the actual piece of wood you want.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't like to buy on ebay, but if I can't find any woods I like online, I'll check ebay.

Know a website that sells spider woods or pretty woods like manzanita?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Sorry I don't. I'm blessed with a plethora of local fish stores that offer an amazing selection of driftwood. If I see anything online that I think you'd be interested in I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you. I just ordered the first plants for my 40g tank from plantedaquariumscentral (great website!) And I already added on my tank stone caves for the future bottom fish = )

I'll keep looking at different sites.


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

I love spider woods in SA cichlid tanks. 
Most, if not all, driftwoods go throught hat weird slimy fungus stage when put in water.
+1 on plantedaquariumcentral, it's the only place ill buy plants from


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

My plants are coming tomorrow! (Hopefully?) I can't wait!

I dislike fungus on tanks >_<. But some fish loves to eat it??
I'm till looking for driftwoods X_X (that I like). I'm gonna go look at other petcos and see if they have better woods there.


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

The slime that showed up is a normal fungus that grows on driftwood... it doesn't always grow, but it usually does, and it'll eventually go away on it's own. Just keep vacuuming it out. I have a piece right now that still gets a layer 1/2 thick within a day or two and it's a few months old.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok. Thank you. = )


----------

